# Status 2



## Nikki (Jul 5, 2013)

Some of you may remember the 'status' script, made by cedr and maintained by me.

It is still available here, however I'm going to attempt to continue work on it's successor Status 2 in my spare time (which isn't much)

It's a complete rewrite in a more I guess you could say clean/modular design? It will have the basic admin panel, a possible plugin system, graphs, stat logs, etc.

Example

What it lacks:


Stat cleaning, this needs to be terribly redone and only store history from separate points in time
An easy way to change settings
Speed. It is currently very slow to load the index page due to queries through hundreds of thousands of rows. A new database system might be required.
Graphing efficiency, it is currently very hacked together. This should be re-done into an abstracted system so that plugins may access it too, and also cached for a certain amount of time.
I'm posting it here because people have been asking for it, and it should be similar in functionality to Status 1. I also need ideas for what people want and how the systems should work.

If you have any ideas/requests, please, let me know! The reason work stopped on this in the first place is a lack of ideas and knowing what people want!

So far, RRD seems like the best way to do stats and graphs like I wanted, stats would store like the last 5 stats, then rrd would handle the rest  of the data maybe.


----------



## Mun (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome @nikki


----------



## Nikki (Jul 5, 2013)

Heh, thanks. I've been around, so I'm not exactly new (I know about 30 of the people on here I think?)

This is a project that carried over from the old place


----------



## Mun (Jul 5, 2013)

Nikki said:


> Heh, thanks. I've been around, so I'm not exactly new (I know about 30 of the people on here I think?)
> 
> This is a project that carried over from the old place


I know, but the welcome was for joining here 

Mun


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 5, 2013)

I just started working on my own system today, guess I'll just have to wait til this comes out


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 5, 2013)

I used your original code and came up with this: http://n3rd.info/sdstatus/ (old screenshots, current version is a lot more customized and detailed).

Keep up the good work though because I love options!


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 5, 2013)

This should come in handy.... I'll have to install this tomorrow...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 5, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> This should come in handy.... I'll have to install this tomorrow...


I'd wait until I get the new stat system in place, currently it just builds up until there's a ton of rows from the past 30 days 

I'm probably just going to use rrd and then just fetch the data for use in pChart


----------



## vanarp (Jul 5, 2013)

*@**Nikki*, It looks great! Keep up the good work...

Does Status allow me to dig historical data (tabular/graphs) of each type of the utilization displayed in the example: http://servers.nikkii.us ?


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 5, 2013)

How long until the new version?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 6, 2013)

Heck yeah! Keep up the good work, and welcome to vpsBoard!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 6, 2013)

vanarp said:


> *@Nikki*, It looks great! Keep up the good work...
> 
> Does Status allow me to dig historical data (tabular/graphs) of each type of the utilization displayed in the example: http://servers.nikkii.us ?


It 'does' at the moment, but the problem is the data storage, which is why I'm likely switching over to RRD




shawn_ky said:


> How long until the new version?



A few days - a few weeks, not much time to work on it currently


----------



## Nikki (Aug 5, 2013)

I pushed what I changed to github, mainly just RRD storage for stats, and I'm not even sure if it works, since I have never used RRD before.

This commit changed:


RRD files for storing stats (Stored in rrd/<server id>/(loads|memory|<hdd name after />|<interface name>).rrd), if you have a filesystem not showing up, make sure it's listed in config.php under 'accepted_fs' (It has to be the full path)
Move to PHP Objects for JSON instead of an array, much nicer to look at!
Added rrdstep to the servers table, change this to whatever you have your cron job set to (I use 60 on all but one server, so once every minute)
Start on a 'controller' system to organize new files/options
Update jQuery

This is kind of unrelated, but http://servers.nikkii.us will always have the most up to date version, even if it's semi empty compared to some of the other status pages with 20+ VPS.

I have 10 projects going right now, and just needed an excuse to take a break from them to push code I wrote 2 weeks ago >.>


----------



## sleddog (Aug 5, 2013)

A useful metric for measuring the performance and "busyness" of a VM is iowait.

You can grab it from the first line of /proc/stat and compare the values over a time period (e.g. 5 minutes) to get a measure of recent IO performance.

http://www.linuxhowtos.org/System/procstat.htm


----------



## Nikki (Aug 7, 2013)

sleddog said:


> A useful metric for measuring the performance and "busyness" of a VM is iowait.
> 
> You can grab it from the first line of /proc/stat and compare the values over a time period (e.g. 5 minutes) to get a measure of recent IO performance.
> 
> http://www.linuxhowtos.org/System/procstat.htm


This is still in a very early stage, but thanks for the suggestion. I'll see about adding it into statsend later on (My Python skills are pretty bad) if I get time. I'm planning to do more than just a general summarization, including process statuses, network info, alerts when processes go down/network spikes/disk usage low, etc.


----------



## nixcom (Aug 10, 2013)

Any update on this project ?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 10, 2013)

The project's last change was 5 days ago on August 5th!  Same time Nikki posted here with the update!  



Nikki said:


> I pushed what I changed to github, mainly just RRD storage for stats, and I'm not even sure if it works, since I have never used RRD before.
> 
> This commit changed:
> 
> ...


I guess none since then.  I'm pretty sure Nikki is pretty busy anyways!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## nixcom (Aug 10, 2013)

Lol


----------



## happel (Aug 10, 2013)

:blink:


----------



## bzImage (Aug 10, 2013)

144 days of TF2, that's pro


----------



## Nikki (Aug 10, 2013)

I run a gaming community, with that I have a lot of projects related to it which often involve in-game testing, players/admins still beg me to play more than just when testing =\

At least I'm not like someone I know on my list, they have over 160 hours in the past 2 weeks, mostly in Dota 2 >.>


----------

